# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Map of Golarion (Pathfinder Chronicles Setting)

## Darthsunshine

If you're familiar with the Pathfinder Chronicles setting then you know about Golarion  and how diverse it is. The world is a snapshot of the Earth during the Late Middle Ages/Early Modern Era, thrown into a D&D style fantasy universe. 
The main frame of the story is set in the Inner Sea Reigon which is very similar to the Mediterranean, Europe and North Africa.
Outside the Inner Sea are vast continents left mostly unexplored by Paizo's stories.
I made this map to fill in the blanks for my players and hopefully for others as well.
The full image is available here 
Preview below



Most of the names are custom to the map and do not reflect Paizo's intentions. The map is mostly complete but is still a work in progress. Feedback is appreciated.

----------


## mearrin69

Very nice. I will be stealing this for my game room wall. Have some rep!  :Smile: 
M

----------


## Darthsunshine

Map updated 11/22/2012 
-Changed rivers to flow realistically
-Fixed spelling errors and added some labels

----------


## arsheesh

Nice job Darth, and welcome to the Guild.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## julius1880

Amazing map.

----------


## captive411

Wow. Really nicely done. Besides the time invested in the artwork, you've clearly done a lot of research on Golarion. I'm a huge Pathfinder fan so much respect!

----------


## Eld

That's a pretty cool map, I like the friendly, warm colors. Many details, names and things remind me of our own planet, I suppose that's intentional? I don't know the Pathfinder Setting, hence the question.

To me the map looks already finished. Are there any things left to do?

----------


## flyarmy182

Wonderful map. I know I'm a little late to this thread,but when I saw this map I downloaded it to import into ArcGIS.  Here is what it looks like draped over a globe.   I thought it would be cool to put a fantasy world into ArcGIS and this is a great base map to start.   I hope you like...
.

----------


## Klaus van der Kroft

YES

Golarion plays a big role in my current Planescape campaign (and it was the focus of one of my previous Pathfinder games). More specifically, Katapesh, Osirion, and Irrisen.

I both approve and enjoy this, and declare my intention of stealing for my own nefarious purposes.

Have some reputation!

----------


## Klaus van der Kroft

Some minor details:

-The Big Sister lake in northern Arcadia is draining in three different directions: Two northeastwards and one southward, into Lake Acatico, which in turn also drains further southeastwards into Petronicus Sound.
-Lake Albus in central Arcadia is connected to a river that has two separate coastal connections.
-Lake Qocha in souther Arcadia also has two separate river drains.
-There is a river in the Taquesuyu Kingdoms that forks into two different outlets.
-The lake in Southern Mwangi (I can't make out the name, I'm afraid) has five different drains going out.
-There is a river in central Tian'Xia that runs on both ends of a peninsula southeast of the Sapphire Sound.
-The river runing east-west across the Valashmai Jungles in southern Tian'Xia has two or three exits (I'm not sure if one is actually touching the coast).
-The rivers running out from Lacus Incubus in Sarusan connect to the coast both to the north and to the south.

Some of the deltas in some parts seem a bit too long, but other than those minor details, everything seems in order.

----------


## RobAGD

Love the map! I have been tinkering with adding some stuff the the Inner Sea map I have.

I really like the globe treatment. It would be kinda fun to print it on some adhesive paper and apply to an old globe  :Very Happy: 

I have no skill at the Map stuff though :/ 

-R

----------

